# High powered rifles in southern Michigan



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

I read a few weeks ago that it is not illegal to use a highpowered rifle like a .30-.06 on state lands in the shotgun zone of southern Michigan, Does anyone know if this is true or not? Or if it is legal does it state that it is only on private lands in southern Michigan?


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

You can only NOT use a rifle when DEER hunting. That is what I know of.


----------



## actionjaXon (Aug 18, 2006)

I will second that, I use a centerfire during the day, for other things. The law says only during deer season, are centerfire rifles banned.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

actionjaXon said:


> I will second that, I use a centerfire during the day, for other things. The law says only during deer season, are centerfire rifles banned.


He is correct......

The shotgun/rifle line is for deer hunting season only.....


----------



## redneckfireman (Feb 4, 2007)

centerfire cartridge's may not be used at night either. But the other guys are correct the centerfire rule only applies for Deer hunting


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

Centerfire rifles can be used in all zones in Michigan during daylight hours with the exception of Nov. 15-30.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Center fire rifles in Zone 3 only during the day. Night time is rimfire or shotgun. There is a restriction on loads for shot gun, I believe nothing bigger thatn #4.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> Center fire rifles in Zone 3 only during the day. Night time is rimfire or shotgun. There is a restriction on loads for shot gun, I believe nothing bigger thatn #4.


Nope, no buckshot or slugs after dark. or .22 cal rimfire or smaller after dark.

Centerfires can be used any other period then November 10th through November 30th. Remember the five day restriction limiting rimfires, slugs, cutshells, buckshot and centerfire rifles in the field.

Skinner 2


----------

